How do I delete my HN profile and all submissions permanently? - cowbell
======
dang
PG wrote about this here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6813226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6813226).

------
chrisBob
No one here is likely to hold a grudge. I see you got hammered on one thread,
but once you figure out what specific things to avoid then people will treat
you appropriately.

I have had a few comments downvoted. Some of them a lot, but I learned that
sarcasm doesn't translate well in text. Complaints about downvotes get
downvoted every time, usually even by people who didn't mind the first
comment.

If you are worried about your karma level then try to post interesting stories
you find elsewhere. A comment will never get more than a few upvotes, but you
can get hundreds from posting a story.

------
gnoway
I don't think you can. You can scrub your profile of identifiable information,
change your password to something random and then forget it, though.

~~~
shard972
I don't see it as an open ticket in issues, you would think that there would
be a delete somewhere.

------
jonaphin
Unrelated to your question, why are you leaving?

~~~
frou_dh
Flustered about getting downvoted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8117924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8117924)

